#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Krabi in February.

## Horatio Hornblower

My brother is coming over in feb,and he's suggesting we all go to Krabi for 5 days, I don't like all the tourist traps these days,much prefer other places.

Have the Chinese taken over Krabi yet.?

----------


## david44

I'll substitute it's best time in Krabi get off the mainland to Lanta etc

Take loadsa of ix and post em up here please

----------


## crocman

> My brother is coming over in feb,and he's suggesting we all go to Krabi for 5 days, I don't like all the tourist traps these days,much prefer other places.
> 
> Have the Chinese taken over Krabi yet.?


Ao Nang is where you are talking about I think, Krabi is a fairly non-descript Thai town whose only saving grace is a reasonable night market.

We were there in June and did not encounter the yellow hordes that are found across the water in Phuket.

Nice enough little town but the beaches don't really rate.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

TY thought the place had of been over taken by the Chinese,perhaps Crocman you got lucky with your dates.

----------


## terry57

Krabi in February is still high season Jacksy and will be fairly full still.

That said if you are with your family you can just hang around, do day trips and have a giggle. 

Fairly decent beach to be had just off the main strip at that time of the year. 

Chinese are every fookin where theses days Jacksy.  :Sorry1:

----------


## Kurgen

Can't beat a good 69

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Seems we may not be going to Krabi now,I pointed out some points to them, so Cha am here we come again. :Smile: 

Just saved over 380 quid on six adults and 2 kids,one of my brothers booked hotels via bookings.com for 2 nights I nearly choked on how much he was willing to pay for hotel.

Got back on bookings.com found a 3 bed apartment or three rooms in Parinda hotel for a big saving.

Anyone looking for good Hotel try the Parinda on suki4 great new hotel, and good prices.

----------

